# pic 12f629 quitar código de protección



## jonula (Jul 29, 2006)

Programo el PIC 12f629 con el ICPROG y la mayoria de las veces le mete el CP y CPD 
(codigos de proteccion), Ponga la configuracion que ponga al programarlo. 

de manera que me chafa los micros .

A ver si alguien me echa una mano. Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Power (Jul 29, 2006)

hola como estas el icprog tiene a la derecha una serie de tildes (Fuses)que podes cambiar en los cuales incluye CP y CPD para que no te los proteja si no otra forma es al programarlo incluir en el encabezado del programa donde definis las directivas del compilador agregar la palabra de configuracion donde podees desactivar el CP esto lo podes sacar del manual del pic


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 29, 2006)

Como te comenta Power, puedes cambiar los fuses de configuracion desde el codigo.

Para la muestra un ejemplo:


```
__CONFIG _CP_ON & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC
```


Saludos


----------



## jonula (Jul 29, 2006)

Les mando un ejemplo de programa que mete codigo de proteccion a Power y a Li-ion.
con el Mplab genero el codigo .hex y con el Icprog grabo el Pic 12f629. Y sigue generando código, aún haciendo caso a las recomendaciones que me hacen.
Pongo esta instruccion (uso el osc. interno)

__CONFIG   _CP_OFF & _BODEN_OFF & _MCLRE_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON

Hay otros programas, como encender y apagar un led que no meten CP al grabar.


----------



## jonula (Jul 30, 2006)

Denuevo

Pongo dos ejemplos más sencillos,
uno que genera el código CP y otro que no
Son casi iguales. Sólo hay que fijarse en el ciclo que se repite


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 30, 2006)

Me parece extraño que active la proteción de codigo, ya que de antemano la desactiva en la linea de configuracion:

   __CONFIG   *_CP_OFF* & *_CPD_OFF* & _BODEN_OFF & _MCLRE_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT

Y entre otras cosas esa misma linea la comparten los ultimos 2 programas que adjuntaste, voy a descargarme el datasheet de ese integrado para conocerlo mejor y ver si me da alguna pista para resolver ese problemita.

Saludos.


----------



## jonula (Jul 30, 2006)

Aclaro más lo que sucede por estraño que parezca (Li-ion)
Uso dos programadores, uno comprado con puerto paralelo,funciona bien ( lo usan en la uni.)
Otro hecho por mi, puerto serie, funciona peor. Pero pasa lo mismo con los dos.
Preciso más:
El programa que digo que mete código, al verificar (icprog) da error.  No se borra con la funcion de borrado. Al leerlo da señalado el CP y CPD. No se puede volver a grabar.

Sin embargo (¡misterio!) lo puedo rehabilitar es decir borrarlo de la siguiente manera: abriendo el Icprog y grabando tal como se habe con todos los parámetros por defecto.

Quiere esto decir que en realidad no debe meter el CP aunque aparezca señañado al leer.

El programa que digo que no mete código. Se graba, lee, verifica son problemas en los dos programadores.

Estoy instalado en la duda.  aun así saludos para todos.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 28, 2008)

como editor utiliza el MPLab , te recomiendo que bajes la hoja de datos para que tengas mas información; acerca del codigo para programar depende de que es lo que quieras , un buen tuto esta en http://micropic.wordpress.com/, es para el 16f628, pero facilmente lo puedes adaptar para el 12f629


----------



## fibonacci (Ago 28, 2009)

yo tengo un ups que traia un pic 16c74a y lo que quiero es usarlo para otra cosa no probe a vr si tiene proteccion pero lo mas probable es que lo tenga. que puedo hacer para reutilizarlo???
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Vick (Ago 28, 2009)

fibonacci dijo:


> yo tengo un ups que traia un pic 16c74a y lo que quiero es usarlo para otra cosa no probe a vr si tiene proteccion pero lo mas probable es que lo tenga. que puedo hacer para reutilizarlo???
> gracias por la respuesta


No puedes reutilizarlo la *C* indica que tiene memoria de programa tipo OTP (one time programing) en pocas palabras solo puede ser escrita una vez...


----------

